# Midland, MI - Senior M in bad shape



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Petfinder NotesSomebody let this sweet senior Shepherd get away from them....he was picked up by Midland County Animal Control in the vicinity of US 10 and Waldo Road. PLEASE do not let this precious boy die, scared and alone at the pound. Please visit the *Midland County Animal Control facility at 4371 E. Ashman in Midland, phone 989-832-6856*....consider offering this guy a warm, safe retirement home and some good food. He's so scared....


If I didn't have puppies to worry about I'd have this guy here for Christmas.










Petfinder Link for this boy


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

he was posted here in the past....I think he got alot of interest? 
have to find his old thread.....................


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1287783&page=1#Post1287783


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Duplicate thread.

(BAD Lauri!!)


----------

